# Has Anyone Heard From Thomas P.Lowe ?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of any NEW information about Polar Lights starting back up?  Haven't heard anything since the announcement of him getting back in the game...
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Chirp...chirp...chirp...........quiet out there ain't it ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello?............................................echo...............................................hello?

Mcdee


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

His company Round 2 will be at WonderFest.

http://wonderfest.com/dealerlist.html

Rob


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As well as seeing that 98 Godzilla that was never released I'd love to see the Mummy 99 kit reissued, but with a better sculpted head.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

veedubb67 said:


> His company Round 2 will be at WonderFest.
> 
> http://wonderfest.com/dealerlist.html
> 
> Rob


Great... has there been any information as to new models? Does Round 2 have a website?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm hoping they reissue some of their weird showcar stuff.

Chris.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

How about a Danica Patrick kicks the crap out of Tony Kanaan action kit! Complete with mangled Indy cars!

She could have "roundhouse kick action."


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Great... has there been any information as to new models? Does Round 2 have a website?
> Mcdee



http://www.round2corp.com/default.html


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beat me to it. Expect to see the classic AMT kit in cardboard and collectible tin boxes anf The PL original Enterprise in a new-designed box.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Beat me to it. Expect to see the classic AMT kit in cardboard and collectible tin boxes anf The PL original Enterprise in a new-designed box.


Collectible tin....NICE!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

veedubb67 said:


> His company Round 2 will be at WonderFest.
> 
> http://wonderfest.com/dealerlist.html


Well, I'm sure that poor girl will be bombarded with questions! Has anyone prepared her for the reality of model geeks?? 


WTF?? On the list is this guy...
Sci-Fi Skunkwerks (Star Trek resin kits)
David Mihail/Las Vegas, NV
He's got the same last name as I do!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm definitely getting that snow dragster!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for the link. I'm going to try and see if I can get the new kits sent out to my store direct. 

Interesting that they're going to release the "Original 18"er" from 1967. I wonder if it's the Franz Joseph version that's been out since 1967 or the earilier one my Dad has with the larger sensor dish and the wierd construction.

Also Kool to see that they are releasing the PL Enterprise as well.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I noticed that Monarch isn't listed. Whats up with that? :freak: 

RK


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You mean on the WonderFest list? I think that's often a bit off the mark, particularly for producers that share tables. I believe Scott McKillop has said he'll be at the fest. Wish I could be, I think he's debuting some neat stuff there.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that Monarch is sharing a table with Cult.
And if you share a table, you don't get listed. They only list the company that pays for the table.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott will be there - he just sent in payment for his space this week.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

TAY666 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Monarch is sharing a table with Cult.
> And if you share a table, you don't get listed. They only list the company that pays for the table.


I see.  

WF is fun! :woohoo:

RK


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

All the cool kids will be there, a bunch of us nerds too!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

And all you 1st timers, remember black tee shirts are the official attire of the day. Why, I dont know, but at least 35% attend the event in black t shirts.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And another 15-20% attend in Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't believe that Monarch is sharing a table with Cult Tv Man.
Lunatic fringe WILL be sharing one of Steve's tables
I'm sure that Monarch will have their own spot.

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> And another 15-20% attend in Hawaiian shirts.


And 30% of those are in plaid shorts with sock garters, crew length socks and black loafers.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> I don't believe that Monarch is sharing a table with Cult Tv Man.
> Lunatic fringe WILL be sharing one of Steve's tables
> I'm sure that Monarch will have their own spot.
> 
> Dave



Yeah.
Sorry about that.
I knew someone was sharing a table.
But as hectic as things have been for me, (and the horrible memory I have as I get older)
I got a bit confused.

Thanks for setting things straight.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> And 30% of those are in plaid shorts with sock garters, crew length socks and black loafers.


This does NOT encourage me to go!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I should show up naked. At least I know I'd have the place to myself.....

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

These days it's hard to tell A'nut !!
NOT that there's anything wrong with that !


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

John P said:


> This does NOT encourage me to go!


 LOL John. I have to agree!!! the mental image that conjured up gave me a headache too!!!!


Model on !! :wave:

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> This does NOT encourage me to go!


lol!


----------

